# Verdichter-Schaltung / Kälteanlage



## wincc (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo

S7-315-2DP / TP177A Flex2007/ Ethernet-CP / WinCC5.1 PC / 

Kälteanlage für Kühlwasser mit geschlossenem Kreislauf

Im Pufferspeicher soll ein Temperaturbereich  gehalten werden. 

Bereich Variabel 5-20°C +/- 2°C

Aufbau: 3 Kälteanlagen mit jeweils 2 Verdichtern zum Kühlen  

Anlage 1 und 2 sind identisch mit jeweils 2x90kW Kälteleistung , Anlage 3 hat 2x120kW Leistung

es hat sich herausgestellt das es am günstigen ist jeweils beide Verdichter pro Anlage gleichzeitig zu betreiben und zwar mit 30s zeitverzögerter Zuschaltung des 2ten Verdichters 

Pufferspeicher 4xPT100 (Oben ObenMitte UntenMitte Unten)

PT100 im Vorlauf zum Werk und im Rücklauf von Werk

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

so nun will ich die 3 Anlagen so schalten das je nach Kühlbedarf 1 , 2 oder 3 Anlagen laufen. 

Problem ist die sehr stark schwankende Abnahme des Kaltwassers und der Sommer/Winder Unterschied.

wie könnte man sowas lösen??????????????? 


derzeit :

Pufferspeicher zu warm     > Anlage 3 Ein > Verdichter 1 > 30s Verdichter 2

2 Min immer noch zu warm > Anlage 2 Ein > Verdichter 1 > 30s Verdichter 2

2 Min immer noch zu warm > Anlage 1 Ein > Verdichter 1 > 30s Verdichter 2

Problematik an dem ganzen sind die Schaltschwellen... da sich beim zuschalten und abschalten immer Temperatursprünge ergeben so das es manchmal zum "Anforderungs-flackern" kommt

ehemaliger Programmierer der Anlage > Hawai oder in ner Kiste *ROFL*


----------



## mst (14 Januar 2009)

wincc schrieb:


> es hat sich herausgestellt das es am günstigen ist jeweils beide Verdichter pro Anlage gleichzeitig zu betreiben


Das wird in der Regel auch so gemacht.


Wenn möglich lasse ich die den Kühlkreis über die Rücklauftemperatur Regeln, dh.: zu bzw. wegschalten der Verdichter per Vor- und Rücklaufzeiten.

Da du 3 Kühlkreise hast wird das nicht von Vorteil sein. Ich würde mittels Puffertemperatur und Hysterese, Vorlauf und Rücklauf bestimmen und mittels Vor- bzw. Rücklaufzeiten die Verdichter zu bzw. wegschalten lassen. Natürlich sollten die Kühlkreise zuerst auf 100% geschaltet werden bevor der nächste dran kommt.

Im Normalfall schau ich auch auf den Grundlastwechsel, damit die Verdichter Service Intervalle gleich gehalten werden.

Ein Schema des aufbaues währe hilfreich.


----------



## bike (14 Januar 2009)

Welche deltaT ist denn zwischen Vor und Rücklauf?

Mein Vorschlag wäre die Temperatur im Speicher unterhalb der notwendigen Temperatur zu halten. Über ein 3-Wegeventil soviel warmes Wasser des Rücklauf dem Zulauf zu zuspeissen, dass die Temperatur gehalten wird.

Die Kühlung des Speichers würde ich abhängig von der Rücklauftemperatur regeln.
Differenz im Speicher grösser als Soll + 1 Grad, 1. Kühlaggregat. Prüfen nach Zeit t, zu warm? Mehr Kühlung, Temperatur sinkt? Weiterkühlen bis Temperatur -(delta Vorlauf zu Rücklauf)
Auf Grund der Differenz Vor- zu Rücklauf in der Steuerung entscheiden, ob die kleine oder die grössere Leistung bevorrechtigt sein soll. Bei den beiden kleinen noch so schalten, dass zumondest die die selbe Laufleistung haben.
So sind viele Ein- und Ausschaltungen vermieden und deine Energiebilanz wird effektiver.
Allein über Zu- und Wegschalten die Temperatur zu erreichen erscheint mir wenig sinnvoll.

Wie schon mst geschrieben hat, eine Skizze des Aufbaus wäre hier sinnvoll für mehr Tipps.


bike


----------



## wincc (14 Januar 2009)

Aufbau : 

1 Hauptvorlaufverteiler zum Werk 

1 Hauptrücklaufverteiler vom Werk 

dazwischen 1 Pufferspeicher

3 Kälteanlagen paralell geschaltet



Das mit den Serviceintervallen hab ich über Betriebstundenzähler gelöst um eine gleichmäßige Auslastung zu erziehlen


----------



## jabba (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo WinCC

Hab so etwas in der Art schon gebaut, aber nur 2 Verdichter die jeweils 2 Stufen hatten. 
Sind die Verdichter 2*90KW immer nur einzeln zu sehen oder kann man jeweils die 90KW fahren ?

ich habe mir einen PID Regler genommen , den LMN also den Stellgrat habe ich zum schalten der Stufen genommen, diese sind parametrierbar zum ein/bzw abschalten (Hysterese). Durch den PID Regler kannst Du das Flackern sehr gut unterdrücken bzw zusätzlich durch die Hysterese beim einschalten der Stufen.
Aus dem Kopf mal ein Muster
Stufe 1 ein bei Anlage ein
Stufe 2 ein bei > 30% , aus bei <25%
Stufe 3 ein bei >40% , aus bei <35% usw.

Wie schnell die Anlage reagiert wird dann über den PID regler bestimmt.


----------



## wincc (15 Januar 2009)

die 2x90kW pro Anlage kann man auch einzeln schalten 
aber so wie ich das verstanden habe kommen erst die 180kW zur geldung wenn auch beide laufen.... will sagen eine 90kW Stufe bringt alleine keine 90 sondern arbeitet mit vermindertem wirkungsgrad.... werd mich da aber nochmal informieren....


----------



## mst (15 Januar 2009)

wincc schrieb:


> die 2x90kW pro Anlage kann man auch einzeln schalten
> aber so wie ich das verstanden habe kommen erst die 180kW zur geldung wenn auch beide laufen.... will sagen eine 90kW Stufe bringt alleine keine 90 sondern arbeitet mit vermindertem wirkungsgrad.... werd mich da aber nochmal informieren....


 
Für mich klingt das nach 2 Verdichtern pro Anlage, also keine Leistungsregelung. - Leistungsgeregelt sinkt der Wirkungsgrad eines Verdichters.


----------



## jabba (15 Januar 2009)

Macht die Sache meines erachtens einfacher, das dann mehr Schaltpunkte vorhanden sind. Ein Problem ist ja das permatente zu/bzw abschalten wenn amnb auf der Grenz steht. Nach meine Erinnerung hatte ich zwei Verdichter die jeweils mit Ventilen auf 50,75 und 100% geschaltet  wurden, also im Grundsatz deiner Anlage ähneln.
Wenn bedarf ist, kann ich das Projekt mal raussuchen, bin aber im Moment fast rund um die Uhr im EInsatz könnte was dauern.


----------



## wincc (18 Januar 2009)

Ja würd mir dein projekt gern mal ansehn.  also falls du mal zeit hast


----------



## wincc (21 Januar 2009)

Danke jabba =)


----------



## master (31 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde den Pufferspeicher in 4 Temperaturbereiche unterteilen und den benötigten Energiebedarf der 4 Teilbereiche errechnen (Q=m*c*dt) und diese aufaddieren.
Wenn dann noch die Kühlleistung der Verdichter bekannt ist könnte man die noch benötigte Laufzeit errechnen. Wenn diese Laufzeit zu groß ist einen weiteren Verdichter hinzuschalten.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## wincc (2 Februar 2009)

Der Pufferspeicher wurde von mir bereits mit 4 PT100 ausgestattet.. 

könnte man testen


----------



## wincc (4 Februar 2009)

Laufzeitberechung funzt ... aber nur sehr ungenau da die wärmetauscher teilweise verschmutzt sind bzw verschmutzen

bin gerade am Testen einer Laufzeitschaltung mit überlagerter Regelung


----------



## maxider1 (13 Februar 2009)

*Leistungszähler*

Mit dem Einbau eines Leistungszählers kannst du die momentane benötigte Leistung überwachen und danach die Verdichteranzahl wählen.

gruß
max


----------



## wincc (17 Februar 2009)

maxider1 schrieb:


> Mit dem Einbau eines Leistungszählers kannst du die momentane benötigte Leistung überwachen und danach die Verdichteranzahl wählen.
> 
> gruß
> max




kann ich eben nicht... siehe beitrag eins darüber ... meine Verdichterleistungen sinken mit der zeit wegen verschmutzung und was ich oben berechnet habe ist ja praktisch ein leistungszähler


----------

